# Is this an opening day shooter?



## doe shooter (Oct 17, 2005)

Check out these photos from my Vision scouting camera. Note that all three were made this morning (Monday, Oct. 17) Would you shoot the buck on opening morning? Me and my two hunting buddies are trying to figure out who will sit in this stand Saturday. We also photographed a smaller buck last week from the same location.  The buck sightings are increasing, plus we are getting more photographs of deer in the daytime. This buck was seen last week around 2 p.m. crossing a dirt road about 300 yards from the camera. He watched us for about 30 seconds then ambled on across the road. He seemed to know we didn't have a gun.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 17, 2005)

I wouldn't but only because the next buck I shoot I intend to mount.  But if he's a trophy to you, let the lead fly!


----------



## red tail (Oct 17, 2005)

I would let him grow a few more years. He is a nice looking deer with great potential.


----------



## raghorn (Oct 18, 2005)

I would, but I'm not a trophy hunter. If I was a member of a club that was under restrictions ,no.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2005)

Nope, he is pretty though


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Oct 18, 2005)

He'd walk.  Let 3 bigger than him walk the last 2 years.


----------



## Mac (Oct 18, 2005)

He would be protected on our place.  Would hope to see him in a couple of years.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 18, 2005)

HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> He'd walk.  Let 3 bigger than him walk the last 2 years.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 18, 2005)

Would I be proud to shoot that deer? Sure I would if it made me happy and I felt like it was a trophy then its a trophy Its up to you if it makes you happy then thats what being in the out doors is all about.

BTW since I did not get a shot on one during bow season, and my freezer is now empty, then if that deer walks out on me opening morning then yes sir its gonna be on the skinning pole.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Oct 18, 2005)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

>



  

Branch, I wanna get that BIG BOY and I reckon I have to let some good ones walk to do that.  Only two bucks were a button my mistake and a basket rack 7 point 3 years ago.  Didn't mean to shoot him.  He was with a bigger buck and I saw horns heading down the hillside.  Only had one opening, so I waited and fired.  He ran about 30 yards before expiring.  I got down excited as I knew I had gotten a good 'un.  When I got to the deer, I was like "what the heck?".  Finally figured out there were two bucks running together in mid Nov.  Never would have thunk it!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 18, 2005)

HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> Branch, I wanna get that BIG BOY and I reckon I have to let some good ones walk to do that.  Only two bucks were a button my mistake and a basket rack 7 point 3 years ago.  Didn't mean to shoot him.  He was with a bigger buck and I saw horns heading down the hillside.  Only had one opening, so I waited and fired.  He ran about 30 yards before expiring.  I got down excited as I knew I had gotten a good 'un.  When I got to the deer, I was like "what the heck?".  Finally figured out there were two bucks running together in mid Nov.  Never would have thunk it!!


I dont blame you one bit. 
But my freezer is empty I like the antlers but I also like the meat if I have meat in the freezer I do tend to be more picky as I have killed my share of little ones.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Oct 18, 2005)

get ya in trouble in our club! 15 in. minimum


----------



## SADDADDY (Oct 18, 2005)

*Yep I would take him*

  if I hunted around Jesup, he's a good size buck for them parts, he might get a little bigger  

those Coastal Deer don't grow as big as their brothers to the west but you stumble across a few big boys here and there in them parts


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Oct 18, 2005)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> I dont blame you one bit.
> But my freezer is empty I like the antlers but I also like the meat if I have meat in the freezer I do tend to be more picky as I have killed my share of little ones.




Hoping to put two does in the dirt this weekend.  That'll make it easier to be patient.  I'll be up there Nov 11th thru the 15th.  Hoping the rut is in full bore then.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 18, 2005)

HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> Hoping to put two does in the dirt this weekend.  That'll make it easier to be patient.  I'll be up there Nov 11th thru the 15th.  Hoping the rut is in full bore then.


Hope I can this weekend myself I just ate my last pack of steaks and Im getting anxois(Iknow that aint spelled right but you know what I mean).


----------



## jay sullivent (Oct 18, 2005)

i couldn't shoot that buck legally but any legal deer other than a button buck is getting a stick flung at it!!!!


----------



## scshep2002 (Oct 18, 2005)

I say shoot the buck and does!!!! DING DING Dinner bell!!!!


----------



## brinkf350 (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks like a cull buck on most QDM clubs. But some club and county restictions wouldn't allow it.


----------



## quackwacker (Oct 18, 2005)

id find a doe to shoot and let him grow.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 18, 2005)

if it would be your personal best, and was not protected by county or club rules then absolubtly YES!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 19, 2005)

He needs killing....Thats what I consider a scrub buck....Don't want him breeding your does....


----------



## gabowman (Oct 23, 2005)

doe shooter said:
			
		

> Would you shoot the buck on opening morning?



Seeing the way you put the question, no, I would not shoot. But dont let what others say on this forum make up your mind on what would make you a happy hunter. As long as you stay within the law then shoot what makes you happy and brag a little about what you kill.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Oct 24, 2005)

no I would let him and them all walk


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Shoot him


----------

